# mats



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

I am curious as to everyones opinion on the best mats to use for grappling.  Also, if you are MMA, what is your choice?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

I honestly don't know one type from another!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 24, 2003)

well there is seemingly an endless supply of companies all claiming to have the 'best mats', but i dont know either....that is why I thouht i would ask.

But it appears, no one else does either!!


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 24, 2003)

The most comfortable ones out there are the high quality mats from Swain.  The corresponding Zebra mats or Hatashita mats are almost identical (I think the latter two may be cheaper) but they are definitely the nicest mats I've grappled on.

After that, I actually prefer wrestling mats to other kinds, just because of the firmness and consistency.  The danger with those is the tendency to twist ankles of you do stand-up striking (until you get used to them).  This is because they are a little "sticky."

After that, go to the blue folding mats that everyone offers, or if you only plan on doing groundwork, get puzzle mats.

I use puzzle mats in my BJJ class because they are so inexpensive (4 for $20 or less...home depot), but we get out folding mats when we want to start standing up.

~TT


----------



## Shodan (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, in our studio, we were using it for Kenpo- and whatever falls we took there and then after our class, a Judo guy used it for his classes.  My instructor and the Judo guy actually made the mat themselves and it was pretty comfortable.  They took a ton of tire shavings and placed them out evenly all over the floor and then somehow stretched tight a canvas covering over the whole thing- it worked well for both classes.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 26, 2003)

Home Depot in our area has those puzzle matts for $14.95 for a package of four!  

Not bad.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 26, 2003)

The puzzle mats are definitely the way to go for home training.


----------



## teej (May 25, 2004)

When checking prices on puzzle mats, make sure you check the sizes. The ones are Home depot are 24" x 24", the puzzle mats sold in the martial arts catalogs are 40" x 40", but then you have to figure in shipping.

How do the puzzle mats hold up to wave masters being moved across them?

Teej


----------



## Cobra (May 26, 2004)

Wrestling mats work great for any type of grappling.


----------

